

Dear CEO: I don't give two cents about you or your company - dchs
http://www.socaltech.com/articles/dear-ceo-i-don-t-give-two-cents-about-you-or-your-company/a-00136.html

======
ramchip
I liked the end of the article:

 _Jeffrey Swartz is President of Daly-Swartz PR (www.dsprel.com). Jeffrey has
been involved in PR and marketing communications since 1973 when he was named
corporate commmunications director at Frost & Sullivan in New York. Before
launching Daly-Swartz Public Relations in 1986, he served as vice president of
corporate communications at Silicon Valley-based CompuPro._

~~~
zck
He is talking about being told too much about someone in the context of a
marketing pitch:

>And the next time you send me a marketing piece or invite me to visit your
website or talk to me over the phone, don't lead off with talking about YOU.

------
jbm
Complete false in Japan. People here DO care about all of those things,
including the number of employees, capitalization, etc...

I don't know too many customers who read the "about us" section of the website
other than because they want to be reassured about the company in general.

Feels like ranty link bait without the benefit of being entertaining.

------
devmonk
Partly true, partly false.

One of the first things I do when checking out a company is trying to find out
about their staff, etc. While the mission of the company isn't important to
the customer, it is to some extent important to a potential employee (if it
jives with what they believe). I say have a "careers" or "about" (the company)
section. I'll be looking for it in your site.

However, I totally know where the author is coming from. I've seen posts in
linkedin, etc. from old bosses and I think, yeah that's nice that you told
everyone what you think, but shouldn't you be running a company right now? I
see the value add in communicating and using social media, but at some point,
say more with less.

------
faramarz
This article is just a PR guy taking points from Seth Godin's 2003 TEDtalk.

I rather hear it from Seth. Skip to 5:30 mark for the meat of it.
<http://www.ted.com/talks/seth_godin_on_sliced_bread.html>

~~~
DSPREL
Look, I’m not the first person who thought companies talk too much about
themselves, and I won’t be the last. I’m just a PR guy who’s trying to educate
his clients and prospects about how to communicate on a more personal and
effective level. And to set the record straight, I never read Seth Godin’s
take on this, and I’ve never heard his 2003 TEDtalk -- though perhaps I
should.

------
ibejoeb
I like to know who I'm dealing with. I like to know if it's one person or 100,
that you have been in business for 6 days or 60 years, that you're based in
New York or Taiwan...

I use this when making decisions, whether it's awarding a contract or buying a
simple consumer product.

------
nclark
this article would have been a lot better with just one or two curse words.
homeboy wanted to blow up, but it came off too restrained.

    
    
      Puh-lese!
    

this isn't leave it to beaver dude.

